# Multirollen Bremse



## krystian (30. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Avet Jx Multirolle. Wenn Schnur abgezogen wird, eiert die Rolle. Die Bremse greift nicht gleichmässig. Weis jemand  Rat.#c
 Gruß Christian


----------



## volkerm (30. November 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Bremse*

Ist das immer schon so?


----------



## krystian (30. November 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Bremse*

Nein. Nach dem ersten Wallerdrill. Gruß


----------



## Palometta (30. November 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Bremse*

nein das ist absolut nicht normal.

eine Ferndiagnose ist nicht so einfach,Es kann ein Lager defekt sein,die Achse krumm oder ähnliches.
Eigentlich total untypisch bei Avet ,aber ich hatte letztens auch so einen Patienten der Totgepflegt wurde.

Die Avet's sind eigentlich sehr einfach aufgebaut und mit etwas Technischem Sachverstand leicht zu demontieren und wieder zusammen zu setzen.
Die Explosionszeichnung findest du hier für die JX4,6 Und für die 6.0,
Die Rollen unterscheiden sich nur in der Übersetzung.

Wenn es ne Zweigang ist ist dies die Passende Zusammenbauzeichnung .

Wenn du dir das nicht zutraust wende dich an den Generalimport DACH von Avet  oder such dir nen anderen Tackleservice .
Da wird dir geholfen :g

Gruß
Palo


----------



## maflomi01 (30. November 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Bremse*

Schnur Runter und Rolle Zerlegen Spule über glatte Oberfläche rollen und schauen ob sie noch gerade ist evtl. ist sie beim bespulen  lassen verzogen (wenn es beim Händler gemacht wurde) oder es ist einfach ein Produktions Fehler.


----------



## volkerm (30. November 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Bremse*

Thermische Überlastung von einem oder mehreren Bauteilen- was sonst? Wie Auto- Bremsscheiben- zu heiss, verzogen- Schrott. Wobei man die noch abdrehen kann, was bei Rollenbremsen wohl nicht geht.


----------



## maflomi01 (30. November 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Bremse*

alles Klar das erklärt alles die Achse wird verbogen sein.


----------



## Palometta (30. November 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Bremse*



maflomi01 schrieb:


> Schnur Runter und Rolle Zerlegen Spule über glatte Oberfläche rollen und schauen ob sie noch gerade ist evtl. ist sie beim bespulen  lassen verzogen (wenn es beim Händler gemacht wurde) oder es ist einfach ein Produktions Fehler.



Was soll sich bei einer Vollaluminiumspule verziehen ?



volkerma schrieb:


> Thermische Überlastung von einem oder mehreren Bauteilen- was sonst? Wie Auto- Bremsscheiben- zu heiss, verzogen- Schrott. Wobei man die noch abdrehen kann, was bei Rollenbremsen wohl nicht geht.



Ganz toller Tipp............
Schon mal ne Kohlefaser überhitzen gesehen .




maflomi01 schrieb:


> alles Klar das erklärt alles die Achse wird verbogen sein.



Ja, möglich ,wenn die Spule einen Extremen Schlag bekommen hat.
Ich meine so einen wo sonst die Plastikteile durch die Gegend fliegen.
Aber keine Sorge,die Ersatzteile sind alle lieferbar und die Preise überschaubar .

Gruß
Palo


----------



## krystian (30. November 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Bremse*

Habe gerade die Rolle zerlegt. Die Achse scheint schief zu sein.


----------



## Wollebre (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Bremse*

Waller bedeutet nicht gleich Achsenverbieger....
Wie groß war das Monster denn? Und wie alt ist die Rolle?

Um zu sehen ob die Achse wirklich krumm ist, rolle die über eine glatte Fläche und nicht die Spule. Dann sieht man sehr schnell ob die einen Schlag weg hat.

Zweifel aber an das es die Achse ist. Wird das KL sein in dem das Ritzel gelagert ist. s.Bild
Auch können bei einem sehr harten Drill die KL gleich hinter der Kurbel einen Schlag weg bekommen. Liegt aber meist daran, das eine Rolle als Winsch eingesetzt wird und nicht mit der Rute gepumpt wird.

Entferne den Sicherungsring der CFK Bremssscheibe und überpüfe ob die Scheibe noch oke ist. Sollte jedenfalls zwischendurch mal mit Bremsenreiniger gereinigt und mit Cal`s Bremsenfett neu bearbeitet werden. Hierin haben ruckelige Bremsen fast immer die Ursache. 

Überprüfe/ersetze die KL und checke die Bremsscheibe und die Rolle wird wieder ohne Mucken ihren Job machen.

Wenn du das nicht selbst machen kannst, schicke die Rolle zu AVET oder Palo, die kennen die in- und auswendig.


----------



## Palometta (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Bremse*

So,gesagt getan.....

hier mal eine JX 6.0 RH als Draufsicht







Von der Seite.







Und die Rückseite mit Gravur ( die Seriennummer ist leider nicht lesbar :g|bla






Noch mal von der Seite .
Diese drei Schrauben müssen gelöst werden um das Gehäuse abnehmen zu können .








Ein Blick ins Gehäuse nachdem das Oberteil entnommen wurde






Jetzt sehen wir das entnommene Teil im Vordergrund die Spule .
In der Mitte sieht man die Achse ,im Hintergrund hinter der Spule sehen wir auf das Getriebe.






Noch mal von der Anderen Seite 
Jetzt wurde die Stellschraube für das Preset abgenommen 





Danach auch der Bremshebel







Und schon kann man die Spule von der Getriebeeinheit trennen





Hier mal die Bremsscheibe genauer betrachtet ,auf der Rückseite die Verriegelung .






Im Hintergrund kann man noch auf das Getrieben selber sehen und auch die Mechanik der Verriegelung genau betrachten.

Hier noch mal genauer






Jetzt ein Blick auf die Spule,
man sieht sehr schön die Fasern der Kohlefasermatte ,In der Mitte die Achse ,Abrückfeder (Für die Trennung der Bremse ) Lager etc.






Jetzt die Spule von der Rückseite ,als die Innenteile entnommen sind.
Die schwarze Nockenscheibe ist für den Krach der Ratsche zuständig........






Hier die  Innereien
Der obere Teil ,von Links nach rechts.
Achse mit Querstift ,Federscheiben ,Anpressstück ,Lager .
Diese Teile werden Gegenüber der Antriebsseite montiert !
Der Untere Teil 
Lagerröhrchen,Lager,Scheibe,Feder ,Scheibe.







Wird genau so montiert.

Wenn jetzt Fragen sind ,immer her damit .:m
Ich werde versuchen ,sie zu beantworten und was ich nicht weiß ...ich kenne da jemanden und der kennt zufällig den Konstrukteur. 

Gruß
Palo


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Bremse*

Hallo Frank, #6


----------



## Palometta (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Bremse*

@Wolfgang

Ich glaube nicht das es am Lager liegt.
es gibt zu viele Punkte an der die Achse zentriert wird,wenn da Lager nur defekt ist merkt man das meistens nur an der Geräuschentwicklung beim Kurbeln. 
Es wird die Achse selber sein.
Gruß
Frank


----------



## Palometta (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Bremse*

Hei Jürgen #h

hab' schon gesehen das du auch hier unterwegs warst 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Bremse*

Schön detailliert beschrieben- sieht ja aus wie bei Alan Tani #6

Jetzt fehlt nur noch Nick- dann haben wir hier die ganze Rollenprominenz beisammen! :m

So ein Wartungs - Reparaturthread mit vernünftigen / detaillierten Beschreibungen hat schon was!


----------



## Palometta (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Bremse*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Schön detailliert beschrieben- sieht ja aus wie bei Alan Tani #6
> 
> Jetzt fehlt nur noch Nick- dann haben wir hier die ganze Rollenprominenz beisammen! :m
> 
> So ein Wartungs - Reparaturthread mit vernünftigen / detaillierten Beschreibungen hat schon was!



Danke !
|rotwerden |rotwerden |rotwerden

na da gibt es noch ein paar andere Jungs die es auch richtig gut drauf haben.

Gruß
Palo


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Bremse*



Palometta schrieb:


> Hei Jürgen #h
> 
> hab' schon gesehen das du auch hier unterwegs warst
> 
> ...


 


Sehen wir uns in Duisburg?


----------



## Palometta (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Bremse*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Sehen wir uns in Duisburg?



am Samstag, gerne !
Wird sich nicht vermeiden lassen , sind noch so ein paar "Originale"
da .Wird sicher wieder hart |rolleyes

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Bremse*

Hab mal das OT rausgehauen.

Davon ab:
Geile Fotos und Anleitung!


----------



## Palometta (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Bremse*

Hei Thomas,
vielleicht kann man ja was draus machen #c

Interesse scheint ja da zu sein .

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Bremse*

Mach ne Anleitung zum auseinandernehmen und zusammensetzen draus und stells als Posting ein - dann übernehm ich das gerne ins Magazin.


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Bremse*

Interesse auf jeden Fall!

Ergänzend zu Thomas:

Hinweise betreffend - was wird geölt, was gefettet? 
UND

Fetten von CFK Bremsen#6


----------



## Palometta (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Bremse*

das sieht nach Arbeit aus |supergri

O.K.mach ich , aber lass mir bitte was Zeit.
Habe in Moment richtig was um die Ohren.
Zu so einer Anleitung brauch ich noch ein paar Fotos mehr.Hier das hatte ich mal auf die Schnelle gemacht weil da gewisse Differenzen waren!

So wie es aussieht habe ich nächstes WE ne paar Stunden Zeit.
Ich mach mal mit der Jx weiter.

Gruß
Palo


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Bremse*

Nur zu - Zeit ist kein Problem.
Schick PN, wenn Dus eingestellt hast.


----------



## Palometta (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Bremse*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur zu - Zeit ist kein Problem.
> Schick PN, wenn Dus eingestellt hast.


#6
Mach ich Thomas 

Gruß 
Frank


----------



## Wollebre (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Bremse*



Palometta schrieb:


> @Wolfgang
> 
> Ich glaube nicht das es am Lager liegt.
> es gibt zu viele Punkte an der die Achse zentriert wird,wenn da Lager nur defekt ist merkt man das meistens nur an der Geräuschentwicklung beim Kurbeln.
> ...


 

Hi Frank,
es fehlen zu viele Infos vom TE zur Rolle um eine Diagnose stellen stellen zu können.
Aufmachen und Achse auf glatter Fläche rollen, wäre das erste.
Nur bei dem Achsdurchmesser von 5mm brauchte man unbändige Kraft, jedenfalls mehr als die max Bremskraft hergibt um die zu verbiegen.
Habe das mal an einer mir und auch dir bekannten fast baugleichen Rolle getestet. 50 lbs Schnur aufgespult. Ende an Wandhaken befestigt und dran gerissen wie ein "Bekloppter". Danach waren fast alle KL kaputt, aber nicht die Achse. Die Enden der Achse stehen relativ kurz aus der Spule raus. Die Hebelwirkung ist viel zu kurz um die beim Angeln zu verbiegen. Aber man weiß halt nicht was mit der Rolle wirlich passiert ist. Jedenfalls haben an meiner Rolle dicke Amberjacks, Barakudas und ein Hai von ca. 2m es nicht geschafft die Achse zu verbiegen. 
Im letzen Jahr war die fast baugleiche Rolle zwei Tage in Magdeburg richtig brutal am Simulator im Einsatz. Selbst höchste und gerade noch zu haltende Bremskräfte hat die Achse überstanden. Das ware eine Beanspruchung die ein Durchschnittsangler in einige Jahre nicht erreicht. Diverse KL waren hin und das Lager des KL in der Spule zur Kurbelseite zeigte Abrieb in der Tiefe und Seite, und ließ die Spule rauh laufen. Wechsel der KL hat nicht geholfen, da mußte auch die Spule gewechselt werden.

Wenn du die Rolle zur Wartung bekommen solltest, schau mal nach. 

LG
Wolfgang


----------



## Palometta (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Bremse*

Hei Wolfgang,
ja was wir mit der Canyon in Magdeburg gemacht haben war schon babarisch .
Ich sehe da genau wie du , beim normalen Umgang geht so etwas nicht kaputt.
Zudem die AVET JX noch mal ne ganze Ecke stabiler gebaut ist als eine Canyon Reels HS15.

Gruß nach Bremen #h
Frank


----------



## Jetblack (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Multirollen Bremse*

@Dorschbremse .... ich bin schon die ganze Zeit hier 

Was die Fragestellung selbst angeht, steh ich mit dem TE in Kontakt. Ohne die Rolle gesehen zu haben, ist alles Andere "Stochern im Nebel".

Gruss Nick


----------

